# Conway's body composition



## Legion (Oct 9, 2014)

sep 9 14
age; 32
height; 5'9"
weight; 239.6
fat%; 34.7
fat mass; 83.21


----------



## Legion (Oct 9, 2014)

oct 9 14
age; 32
height; 5'9"
weight; 227.4
fat %; 31.9
fat mass; 72.61lb


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like you're on track already down almost 13lbs


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 9, 2014)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MattG (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn good progress for a month's time bro :headbang:


----------



## Legion (Oct 9, 2014)

thank you guys!!


----------



## Legion (Nov 6, 2014)

11/6/14
weight 220.6
Fat% 31.0
Fat mass 68.41


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 6, 2014)

Make sure not to pay to much attention to the scale and follow the way you look and bf%


----------



## Legion (Nov 7, 2014)

I dont get on the scale. only when i go to monthly checkups.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

Hows the bp  brutha?


----------



## Legion (Nov 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hows the bp  brutha?



bp is normal, resting heart rate normal.


----------



## Legion (Nov 12, 2014)

even when i was 255, my bp was normal, heart rate normal. i have always been healthy, just turned into a fatty for a bit. lol


----------



## Legion (Dec 10, 2014)

12/4/14
weight 217.4
Fat % 29.3
Fat Mass 63.61 lbs.
Looks like i've stalled a bit. Nov was kinda a weird month. didn't get to the gym like i would've liked. cut back on cardo for a routine change. back on cardo now. so hopefully i'll get back on track...still havn't been able to order my first batch of cjc.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 10, 2014)

Try changing up your cardio routine. Maybe HIT or stair stepper for as long as you can handle and then a face paced walk. I hate cardio just as much as the next guy if not more. I try and change it up as much as possible 15-30 minutes elliptical, and 15-30 minutes on the treadmill for a total of 45 minutes


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Try changing up your cardio routine. Maybe HIT or stair stepper for as long as you can handle and then a face paced walk. I hate cardio just as much as the next guy if not more. I try and change it up as much as possible 15-30 minutes elliptical, and 15-30 minutes on the treadmill for a total of 45 minutes



Changing things up is key for me too. Shoot, I'll jump on 3 different pieces of cardio equipment for a total of 45 mins.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 12, 2014)

The best thing about doing cardio is when I'm done.  Well, I do enjoy watching the ladies in the gym while I'm doing it.


----------



## Legion (Dec 13, 2014)

12/4/14
Weight; 217.4
Fat%; 29.3
Fat mass; 63.61 lbs
this month has been kinda weird. wasn't in the gym as much as i would've liked. took about a week off from cardo, to start up an new routine. it's only 3 lbs, but at least i dropped.


----------



## Legion (Jan 8, 2015)

body composition update....
Aug. 
weight; 239.6 lbs
fat% 34.7
fat mass; 83.21 lbs
ffm (fat free mass) 156.4 lbs
tbw (total body water) 114.4 lbs

Sep.
Weight; 227.4 lbs
fat% 31.9
fat mass; 72.6 lbs
ffm; 154.8 lbs
tbw; 113.4 lbs

Oct.
weight 220.6 lbs
fat% 31.0
fat mass; 68.4 lbs
ffm; 152.2 lbs
tbw; 111.4 lbs

Nov.
weight; 217.4 lbs
fat% 29.3
fat mass; 63.6 lbs
ffm; 153.8 lbs
tbw; 112.6 lbs

Dec.
weight; 213.6 lbs
fat% 21.2
fat mass; 45.2 lbs
ffm; 168.4
tbw; 123.2 lbs


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2015)

Great progress so far make sure to take pics in the same light, time of day, and same location in front of a white wall for better comparison


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Legion (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. i havn't taken any pics. all i have is one from when i started. 250lbs ago. i guess i could take a pic in the same location and compare.


----------

